

Startup idea: create a new browser rendering engine - mcxx
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/archives/2007/10/tablua_fracta.html

======
tx
I did not get his definition of "you will win". What would I end up with in
the end? Yet another browser that does exactly what FireFox does: reliably
displays web content.

~~~
wmf
Presumably the parallel browser would be faster and maybe even BeOS-smooth.
It's not clear that this is enough justification for a new browser.

------
jey
I am totally not convinced. What are the _tangible_ benefits of doing this?
Looks like he just is suggesting changing the internal architecture of the
code without any specific reasons for it other than elegance. A web browser is
an extremely large non-trivial program, and rewriting it just to use some new
idioms is pretty nutty.

------
wmf
This looks more like using a new rendering engine as an excuse to develop a
new programming language. Which doesn't sound too unreasonable, but if that's
the goal ROC should be upfront about it.

------
cstejerean
that is actually a pretty neat idea. but i think it would be hard to release
often when doing a complete browser rewrite.

------
carter
hmm...that is interesting....

